# If you could say one thing to your cat(s)...



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

If you were allowed to say one thing to your cat(s) that they would understand, besides the obvious "I love you", what would you say?

I'd say "Oliver, Delia, I *promise *this vaccuum cleaner will not suck you up so don't be so darned scared of it!" :lol:


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

I would tell my cat "Quit expecting me to give you a treat everytime I go into the kitchen"


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

"Please don't leap from the floor into the plate of food I'm trying to put down for you. The nano-second you saved is cancelled out by the huge delay you've now caused because I have to clean off your little paws before you get to eat" :wink:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Willis - "Please stop chasing miss Lily around, she doesn't appreciated it"

Lily - "stop being such a crabby pants"


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie - Clean your butt like your sister

Sugar - Work on that flabby belly hehe :wink:


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Daizy: Please stop following me into the bathroom, I can use the toliet by myself, I promise I won't fall in!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Toby...when I tell you off for nibblling my toes at 3am it's not a cue to play 

Willow... you are not a lamb, there is no need to follow me every where I go 

Smudge ..... why do you only want a cuddle when I am wearing black? 

Sasha... I will give you cuddles whenever you want - stop looking so **** cute when I am late for work and cannot leave without a nuggly


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

I would tell them both of the dangers of outside, and warn them to stay away from cars and strangers.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

What do you want for breakfast and in which bowl???


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

Please stop waking me up at 4.30am!


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Brutus: We all know you're a good looking cat, but there's no need to be conceited. 

Kit: I know you love Brutus, but don't be so desperate and needy. Have some self respect. 

Fry: I'm glad you're feeling better, but you didn't have to stop cuddling with us. 

But if I can only say one thing... 

"Brutus, Kit, Fry ... I love you guys. " That's corny, I know.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

"I promise I will always love, adore and take care of ALL THREE of you till the day I die!"


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Kirby - There is very little difference between the front door and back door so there really is no reason to love one and be terrified of the other.

Lily - The litter box is there to go inside it, not beside it!


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

BelfiCat said:


> Lily - The litter box is there to go inside it, not beside it!


I want to be able to say the same thing to Willie!!!!!


----------



## MopsyCat (Feb 12, 2006)

"Please stop trying to liberate me from the torture of having to eat. I can more than handle my fiercely evil food products on my own."


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

At the risk of getting mushy, I would simply thank them. For everything.


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

To my girl Gray C. "I just gave you your own treat quit running over and steeling Julies!"


----------



## senga (Jan 8, 2006)

lunarbishop said:


> Daizy: Please stop following me into the bathroom, I can use the toliet by myself, I promise I won't fall in!


 :lol: I would say that to Magnum and Toffee plus my black lab dog Max they all follow me into the bathroom


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Only _one _thing??? That is hard, especially for Bella.

Bella : You know, you are right in front of my face, you don't have to scream at me.

Dusty : I love the fact that you sleep cuddled up close to me every night, but my legs, stomach, and boobs are not your bed. The bed is your bed. 

If I could have more for Bella : 
The food isn't going to magically disappear when I put it down; you can take your time eating.
Speaking of food, lose some weight, tubby! :lol: 
Clean your butt. It's getting gross.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

This is a fun thread!

I want to tell Tuxie several things!

1. Please do not bite or nibble, it hurts sometimes.
2. Do not bite on any cords please.
3. Please do not jump on the counter just to see what I'm doing. The counter is not meant just for preparing your food.
4. And finally, you are such a good kitty, keep up the good work!


----------



## jooyoun (Dec 27, 2005)

Kerbi: "Please stop trying to catch my hair, it hurts when you miss trying to catch it 8O "
Naruto: "Stop trying to catch the turtle, the turtle can swim faster than you  "


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

There's three things I'd say to Otis:

1) Plastic is NOT one of the main food groups
2) Someone is not going to sneak up and take the food from your bowl overnight... There's no need to store so much on the carpet for safe keeping...
3) I know you're around - you don't have to tell me all the time. Silence is golden too....

And to Jasmine - "Speak up, little girl. I can't hear you over your noisy brother" :roll:


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh how funny!

Ace: Please stop scaring the dogs. They are terrified enough of you as it is.

Harley: Other people are allowed to pet you, it doesn't have to be just me.

Lexi: Lighten up!

Lola Bean: Do you understand the word 'No'?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Blueberry, I love you too, but we can't get surgically attached!  

Blueberry, I know you miss Precious; I do too. I will get you a playmate as soon as I can find one as sweet as she was.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Cool, what a great idea for a post!

Tasha: please come upstairs and hang with the family, the dogs could care less about you so stop the hissing and be happy!

Angel: My god lady, relax and remember you don't have claws so stop starting fights!

Serafina: Okay, you aren't a dog so stop begging with them!

Sully: Be nice to my girls! They aren't here for you to terriorize

Sisters: Mind telling me what you want for names? I can't see to pick them out and BTW, whats with the courage during feeding time but you are scared of me all the other times?

All: CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG! We are going to be living together for a very long time, the sooner you get that through your heads, the sooner we can all relax.


----------



## bzzymom (Feb 17, 2006)

Cali: Just because I go to the kitchen doesn't mean you get more food.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd say 
Hey Big Tom move over, we can share this chair together... and you're my favorite kitty.

Billie quit yelling at me...and you're my favorite kitty

JoJo please allow me to cuddle you just a little longer...and you're my favorite kitty


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

A couple of things:

1.) I am NOT going to forget to feed you, trust me. There is no need to stand behind me and whack me in the back of the head with your paw an hour before every mealtime to make sure that I know you're there. By the way, 4AM is not breakfast time, no matter what you've been told by other cats.

2.) I know that you hate the vet, taking medicine, and that you miss your "yummy" food...but honest, it's all for your own good. I hate it just as much as you.

3.) If I ever find out who messed you up so badly when you were young, I will personally take them apart, piece by piece...and you can help.


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you know how tired mommy is at night when you keep waking her up for food?

Do you know how much I worry about you?

Would you please enjoy the good brands of canned food mommy buys you and wants you to eat more, besides just the same salmon flavor all the time??


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

"I will never let a young child hurt you, so please stop running away from them and humor them for a few pets."


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

This is a fun thread!

Hmmm...what would I say to my babies???

Midnight: Stop hissing at your boys. They can't help that they're getting bigger than you. 

Star: You can't fool me. I _know_ deep down in that little kitty heart of yours, you love me. You can act nonchalant all you want, but I'm not completely asleep when you jump on the bed and headbutt me so that I can pet you.

Lucky: The vet that neutered you was wrong. You're not "slow". I refuse to believe that your chest bone isn't developed right and that if you were human, you'd have Down's syndrome. Any cat that can turn off the light switch is purr-fectly normal to me.

And to all three: I love you guys so much! I am honored that Midnight chose me to rescue her. And I am so glad that we waited on getting you spayed, 'cuz if we had gotten you spayed when we were considering it, we would have never have had your boys, Star and Lucky, in our lives. And the three of you make me complete.


----------



## jackbuilt (Nov 9, 2005)

Theo - Stop jumping on Philbert
Philbert - Relax and play with Theo, don't be such a wuss!
Jack - It would be nice if you would come hang out with all of us more often, Miss Grumpus.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

It's funny, since I talk to my cats all the time anyway. :lol: 

Frodo: There is no creature more perfect than you. However, I don't like it when you jump in the dryer. Knock it off.

Lemur: Please come out sometimes when guests are here. They all think I lied about having a 4th cat.

Daisy: Quit being such a b&$%ch all the time.

Xander: I like your wild eyes and your constant yowling. It's really charming. I do wish you'd like to cuddle with me somewhere other than while I'm sitting on the toilet.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

kristi said:


> I do wish you'd like to cuddle with me somewhere other than while I'm sitting on the toilet.


LMAO! :lol:


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*stuff to say to cat(s)*

Monster: you are my favorite most beautiful and smart girl---so quit trying to eliminate the competition--leave Jett alone..................................Jett: you are my favorite most beautiful and smart girl, so quit attacking Itty-Bitt...................................................Diamond: I am so glad you allowed me to rescue you from an unfit mother; you are so even-tempered; truly the most laid-back off cats.............Itty-Bitt-I never could imagine the joy you have brought to our home; your constant singing and chirping for acknowledgement brings a smile to my face even during the darkest of times............and of course, Fella: five months have passed since we had to say our goodbyes; my eyes still well up at the thought of you being gone. WE love you and miss you forever.........


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please don't eat the lint from the floor, its not roughfage like your cat grass. :lol:


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

This is really sentimental, but:

To Milo, who I had to say good-bye to over six years ago: I miss you so much and I'm sorry I couldn't be what you needed back then. I hope you have a better life, with a more responsible ten-year-old than I was, and I wish you a long life with a family that loves you almost as much as I do, 'cause they could never match it. And I hope you know, that I have never slept so soundly and so peacefully as I did when you were curled up against me on my bed. I miss you, and I will always love you.


----------

